# 12-year old Trifecta



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My 12-year old grandaughter's 2010 antelope:









2010 deer:









2010 elk:









All taken outside of Evanston with a 7mm-08 off a shooting stick.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Congrats to you and your granddaughter !!! Those are some incredible smiles 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice, what a feat for such a youngan. Congrats to her and all who helped out, maybe even grandpa.---------SS


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Doesn't get any more rewarding for a grandpa than that! Congrats Grandpa and Granddaughter! -8/-


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Man, thats awesome! That will be a tough act to repeat, but now she's done it I'll bet she will remember it always.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wowsers. That's amazing, congrats. I hope she has a huge freezer.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is awesome Congrats to her. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad to see so many on this forum taking the time to get our youth involved.

It really says a lot about the quality of folks hanging around UWN!

Way to go Grampa'Goob....


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That is soo cool!!! congrats to the little huntress!!!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

These dang kids are showing me up! Great job!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob....fantastic! I have to show Cameron this!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Purdy dern Awesome! Good parents and/or Grandparents


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Your grand daughter is my daughters new hero lol.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is the cats meow right there not to mention the future of hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow nice game there. congrats to her. what a year to remember.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy crap thats cool!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet gravie marie!

Tell her congrats on a job well done!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see you have her shooting the best possible caliber.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

She's already topped my best year. Congrats!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice Goob. That should keep her interested. I think we have another lifetime recruit.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Your the man.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

wow!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome pics Goob! I hope you were along for the ride on every one of those! GREAT! Thanks for sharing


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Way to go lil huntress! Totally awesome grandpa goob! Great pics and what a smile!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That is pretty darn cool!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats to her! That is awesome! I hope to be so lucky one day! My grandkids are a bit young yet, but not too far off. Those smiles of hers are 30 inchers for sure! 

On a side note I did not think you were old enough to have grandchildren....just saying is all.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> On a side note I did not think you were old enough to have grandchildren....just saying is all.


*Goob* has to be the oldest one on here. I'd wager he is flirting with 80. :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note I did not think you were old enough to have grandchildren....just saying is all.
> ...


No, not 80, although I had to check.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty dang cool. Congrats to her and you. Now granpa since you adopted me when we goin ????? o-||


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

A year I m sure she will not forget. I as well hope you got to enjoy a lot of that quaility time that only seems to come once in a life time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Pretty dang cool. Congrats to her and you. Now granpa since you adopted me when we goin ????? o-||


Uh...I have a mountain lion hunt open my son. February 4th, on foot, light backpack, no dogs. We'll use .44 mags.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Perfect. Can I bring my Red Ryder............ :lol:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding! coolest post yet


----------

